# hacer un frecuenciometro



## lito.rpg (Sep 15, 2006)

alguien que me de una idea de esto...y pueda ayudarme...


----------



## maunix (Sep 15, 2006)

Fíjate aquí, 

 Frequency counter with a PIC
and minimum hardware

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 20, 2007)

y no saben de uno de rango de 50 MHz a 300 Mhz?


----------



## Amaro (May 17, 2009)

y alguno par trabajar don un variaor de frecuencia?

desde 1  hz hasta unos 300 como MAX 

estaria bueno para aplicarlo al diseño de un variador que ando investigando


----------

